# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Macro to move down one cell.

## richard11153

Two questions:
1) Can someone show me what a macro would be, to "move down" one cell.
I may be anywhere in the workbook, and want a button I can assign to
move down one cell, no matter where I am in the sheet.
2) Looking at the macro code below, how can I end this "one cell down" from where 
the macro started.  (see existing code)

Thanks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
[code]
Sub SeePhoto()
'
' SeePhoto Macro
' SeePhoto
'

'
    ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = _
        "~See Photo included."

End Sub
[code]

----------


## mucbeanz

Sub nextcell()
ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0).Select
End Sub

----------

